
QLBridge – Go SQL Runtime Engine - ngaut
https://github.com/araddon/qlbridge
======
lerchmod
Cool! Checkout Dremio. It combines Apache drill with an efficient in- memory
columnar format for low latency materializations. Similar use cases.

